# Huntington Beach



## Bryanmtm40 (Jul 31, 2010)

How much does it cost to park at the state park? I'm thinking about going down to the jetties wednesday morning for the first time.


----------



## PawleysDude (Jul 6, 2009)

It's $5 per person for a one-day pass. Gate opens about 6am, give or take a little, depending upon what time the park ranger gets there. Make sure you've got your saltwater fishing license.


----------



## Bryanmtm40 (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks for the info. I've heard the jetties are the place to go for surf fishing. I'm tired of sittin on the pier.


----------



## jrbudda (Sep 12, 2010)

Keep in mind its a solid mile and a half walk from the north parking lot out to the jetty.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

if you are going to fish there often, u might as well just get an annual park pass. plus the park pass is good for all SC state parks.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> if you are going to fish there often, u might as well just get an annual park pass. plus the park pass is good for all SC state parks.


 Yep, and it's good for all the people in your car so you don't have to pay $5 per person each trip. It'll let you fish MBSP pier for the $5 they charge to get on the pier.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

It is a mile and half. A very fast pace with get you to the jetty in 30 minutes more leisurely 45. Nice view of boats in and out of the Inlet from there too.


----------



## Bryanmtm40 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think I'm going to see what happens this time out, and if I like it, get the 50 dollars. That's pretty sweet about mbsp pier too. I'm also planning on finding some fiddlers crabs the night before I go out... anyone know if they'll last that long/how to keep them alive that long?


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

If you go out early early in the morning you can find them on the beach at Huntington. The gate opens at 6 and if you are there you can hit the beach and find them...


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

rickyble said:


> If you go out early early in the morning you can find them on the beach at Huntington. The gate opens at 6 and if you are there you can hit the beach and find them...


fiddlers on THE BEACH!! Don't think So


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

fshnjoe said:


> fiddlers on THE BEACH!! Don't think So


correction: fiddlers in the marsh on tthe other side of hte jetty


----------



## jrbudda (Sep 12, 2010)

I think you can get the park pass for $35 instead of $50 from your local library, at least you can in georgetown country with proof of residency.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

A thread from a few months back about keeping fiddlers alive:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...e-for-long-periods-of-time&highlight=fiddlers

I hope this helps.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

You right about the park pass price. If you have proof you pay taxes in Georgetown county you get the park pass at 35. U can go to the library behind sonic in Pawleys island.


----------



## BigE (Jun 4, 2008)

Is most of the action on the jetties out at the very point on the south jetty? I have never had much luck myself when I come down fishing in the summer for vacation. Ive walked to the jetties maybe a dozen times and fished the channel, the south shallows and the tip. Does anyone fish the north jetty? I have heard mixed reports of sheepshead and blues off the rocks on the north side. Thanks


----------



## Bryanmtm40 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. 

Got the lines in at the jetty by 730 caught two nice whiting and a blue right off the bat, then caught nothing but sharks for 3 hours. Then the wind really picked up and didn't catch anything. 

The walk is a lot more difficult than it looks too... I packed less stuff than I was going to, but I guess I didn't heed the warnings enough.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

like with any other fishing spot, it all depends. But generally, the inlet and structure allows the jetty to be a more productive location than many other plain surf locations.

Also, fishing in the fall during the mullet run is usually more productive.

Different parts of the jetty tend to result in different action too; change spots if you are not catching anything at that spot.


----------

